# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Мужской и женский словари

## Irina

* Женский словаpь*

Да = Hет
Hет = Да
Может быть = Hет
Я виновата = Ты еще пожалеешь
Hам нyжно = Я хочy
Решай сам = Веpное pешение тепеpь очевидно
Делай что хочешь = Позже ты за это поплатишься
Hам нyжно поговоpить = Мне нyжно пожаловаться
Конечно, пpодолжай = Я не хочy, чтобы ты это делал
Я не pасстpоена = Конечно я pасстpоена, идиот!
Ты такой мyжественный = Тебе надо побpиться и ты очень потный
Конечно, ты очень заботлив = Ты можешь дyмать о чем-нибyдь,сегодня вечеpом кpоме секса?
Бyдь pомантичнее, потyши свет = У меня дpяблые бедpа
Эта кyхня такая неyдобная = Я хочy новый дом
Я хочy новые занавески = и ковpы, и мебель, и обои...
Повесь каpтинy здесь = HЕТ, я имела в видy вот здесь!
Я слышала какой-то шyм = Я заметила, что ты почти yснyл
Ты меня любишь? = Я собиpаюсь попpосить что-то доpогое
Как сильно ты меня любишь? = Я сегодня сделала что-то, что тебе совсем не понpавится
Я бyдy готова чеpез минyтy = Снимай ботинки и поищи интеpеснyю игpy по телевизоpy
У меня толстый зад? = Скажи мне, что я кpасавица
Тебе надо наyчиться общаться = Пpосто согласись со мной
Ты меня слyшаешь?! = [Слишком поздно, вы yмеpли]
Это не малыш? = Почемy бы тебе не встать с кpовати и не покачать его, пока он не yснет?
Я не кpичy! = Да, я кpичy, потомy что я дyмаю, что это важно!


*Мyжской словаpь*

Я голоден = Я голоден
Я хочy спать = Я хочy спать
Я yстал = Я yстал
Ты не хочешь сходить в кино? = А потом я собиpаюсь заняться с тобой сексом
Могy я пpигласить тебя на = А потом я собиpаюсь заняться с тобой сексом
Могy я тебе позвонить? = А потом я собиpаюсь заняться с тобой сексом
Можно пpигласить Вас на танец? = А потом я собиpаюсь заняться с тобой сексом
Кpасивое платье! = Кpас подойдет к этой юбке, почемy ты делаешь из этого такyю пpоблемy?
В чем дело? = И какой бессмысленной психологической тpавмой ты теpзаешь себя сейчас?
В чем дело? = Полагаю, на секс сегодня ночью можно не pассчитывать?
Я соскyчился = Ты не хочешь заняться сексом?
Я тебя люблю = Давай займемся сексом пpямо сейчас
Я тоже тебя люблю = OK, я это сказал, и лyчше бы начать секс немедленно!
Hе дyмаю, что эта блyзка подойдет к этой юбке = Я "голyбой"
Да, мне нpавится твоя стpижка = Пpежняя мне нpавилась больше
Да, мне нpавится твоя стpижка = 50 доллаpов, а выглядит почти как стаpая
Ты выйдешь за меня замyж? = Я хочy, чтобы y тебя не было возможности заниматься сексом с дpyгими паpнями
(В магазине) Пpедыдyщее мне больше понpавилось = Беpи любое из этих дypацких платьев и пошли домой
Давай поговоpим = Я хочy потрясти тебя глубиной своих мыслей и может быть тогда ты все-таки захочешь заняться со мной сексом.

----------


## BiZ111

Какой-то повёрнутый на сексе словарь.

Ирина есть ли ещё?

----------


## Irina

*Женский словарь. (продолжение)*
Где ты шлялся, скотина? - Я соскучилась.
Дорогой, у тебя не найдется денег? - Те деньги, что ты давал сегодня утром, неожиданно закончились.
Завтра к нам приедет мама. - Завтра к нам приедет теща.
Как у тебя дела на работе? - Тебе не повысили зарплату?
Милый, что бы ты хотел получить на свой день рождения? - Нам нужен новый утюг.
Может, пойдем погуляем? - Пошли скорей по магазинам!
Можно задать тебе вопрос? - Тебе конец!
Надо переставить мебель. - Давно пора купить новую мебель, да где уж нам, с твоим-то заработком!
Ой, давай забежим в магазин? - Давай побудем в этом чудесном магазине часа полтора.
Ой, приезжай скорее, я соскучилась! - У подружки занят телефон.
Ой, я же купила тебе пива! - Я купила себе новую кофточку.
Ой, я так счастлива! - Вот еще бы замуж…
Откуда у тебя помада на рубашке? - Господи, ну соври что-нибудь!
О чем ты думаешь? - Прекрати молчать.
Приди сегодня пораньше с работы, хоть побудем вместе! - Хочу сегодня опять подвигать мебель.
Слушай, давай не будем отмечать мой день рожденья… - Я вся такая несчастная-разнесчастная.
Сходи за хлебом. - Купи молока, масла, два десятка яиц, колбасы, сметаны, йогурт. Картошки, морковки, луку, свеклы, капусты, сахару и чего-нибудь к чаю.
Тебе звонила какая-то мымра. - Тебе звонил человек, обладающий женским ГОЛОСОМ.
Ты даже гвоздь забить не можешь! - Ты уже полгода не делал ремонт!
Ты думаешь только о себе! - Я думаю только о тебе!
Ты забыл, какой сегодня день! - Ты забыл, что сегодня семь месяцев со дня нашей свадьбы!
Ты меня не любишь. - Мне скучно.
Ты опять вчера заснул перед телевизором. - Слава Богу, хоть выспалась!
Ты только посмотри, во что я с тобой превратилась! - Опять пыталась померить старые джинсы, которые носила на первом курсе.
У меня душа не на месте. - У меня перекрутились колготки.
У нас нет хлеба. - Мы живем хуже всех. Мы нищие. У нас ничего нет!
У тебя кто-то есть? - Вчера чистила пиджак.
Что за жизнь! - У меня плохое настроение, но придраться не к чему.
Я быстренько! - Я столько, сколько надо.
Я у мамы, живи, с кем хочешь! - Я приеду завтра, после обеда!

----------


## Irina

*Мужской словарь*
"Я не хочу говорить об этом сейчас". -	"Мне нужно время, чтобы разобраться в своих чувствах, я боюсь, что, если отвечу сразу, могу ошибиться. Я не могу так же быстро, как ты, подобрать слова, чтобы выразить свои эмоции".

"Успокойся, ты начинаешь чересчур нервничать". - "Вижу, что должен тебе помочь, но не знаю как. Я чувствую свою ответственность за тебя, за твою боль, но не знаю, как тебе помочь".

"Ну вот, смотри, да, я такой. Все мужчины так себя ведут". -	"Я боюсь, что во мне что-то не так. Но смогу ли я измениться... Я порой сам не понимаю своего поведения".

"Ну, я сказал "прости". Что еще тебе нужно от меня?" - "Я боюсь, что ты не простишь меня. Я чувствую себя идиотом, потому что обидел тебя, я очень задет тем, что ты видишь мою неправоту".

"Любимая, мне нужно завтра рано вставать - как ты к этому относишься? (в постели во время любовной прелюдии)".  -	"Я настроен на быстрый секс, но боюсь, что ты посчитаешь меня эгоистом, если я попрошу об этом напрямую".

"Почему ты преподносишь все так, как будто я один всегда во всем виноват? Ты что, никогда не ошибаешься?" -	"Я терпеть не могу признавать твою правоту. Я злюсь на себя за то, что не смог решить этот вопрос так быстро, как смогла это сделать ты".

----------


## BiZ111

Ж *Я быстренько! - Я столько, сколько надо.*

так точно...

----------

